# Millie got her BH/VT



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

She just turned 15 months on the day of trial. She did very well and worked very hard for me. I'm so proud of her. Now onto IGP1.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congratulations! Hopefully I’ll be posting about this soon


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Amazing stuff as always! Can't wait to follow the IGP1 journey


----------



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

Congratulations! Exciting stuff!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How cool, great job!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

That’s awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone! She’s matured into a really nice dog. She also aced the temperament test (didn't bark at all and was relaxed when she was tied alone and strange dogs/people walked by).


----------



## Hendrix&&Karma (Apr 13, 2021)

violetmd said:


> Thanks everyone! She’s matured into a really nice dog. She also aced the temperament test (didn't bark at all and was relaxed when she was tied alone and strange dogs/people walked by).


Congratulations! If you don’t mind me asking how long did it take for her to the level of training to take the test ?


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Hendrix&&Karma said:


> Congratulations! If you don’t mind me asking how long did it take for her to the level of training to take the test ?


She learned the basics at the age of 3 months at puppy class. We refined and tweaked until trial so I guess 1 year? LOL. We took it really slow, made it fun, and didn’t do serious training sessions until 2-3 months before trial.


----------

